# [X11] XGL czy AIGLX - Beryl czy Compiz

## wichajster

Witam!

Nigdy jeszcze nie korzystałem z akceleracji w serwerach X. 

Jako początkujący w tej dziedzinie mam pytanie do osób, którzy używają te biblioteki.

Mianowicie co wybrać: XGL czy AIGLX

No i później lepiej wybrać Beryla czy Compiza?

Które zestawienie zabiera najmniej zasobów i chodzi najstabilniej?

Dodam, że posiadam kartę producenta nVidia.

----------

## wodzik

AIGLX  i Beryl. u mnie chodzi lepiej i mniej zabawy z tym jest. po prostu zmieniasz w xorgu parę rzeczy, a jak chcesz włączyć beryla to dajesz beryl-start i cieszysz się bajerami.

----------

## Yatmai

Popieram  :Very Happy:  AIGLX jest prostszy w instalacji, w dodatku nie ma problemów z grami, podobnie Beryl, łatwiejsza instalacja, lepiej zorganizowany config, no i nie trzeba tego gnomowskiego śmiecia instalować  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

U mnie bardzo dobrze działa AIGLX. Co do wm to ze swojej strony polecam compiz-aiglx, działa bardzo płynnie a beryl u mnie się ślimaczy. Nie wiem tylko jak to zrobić by automatycznie startował mi compiz-aiglx z gnome, bo w sessji to gnome tego nie zapamiętuje i po ponownym zalogowaniu nie mam żadnego wm (brak obramowań okien, itd).

----------

## Belliash

noo cos z tym berylem jest nie tak  :Razz: 

jak uzywalem compiza quinnstorma to szybciej hulało  :Wink: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## villantreal

Jak masz nvidie to zainstaluj najnowsze sterowniki - nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 i nie będziesz potrzebował ani XGL ani Aiglx

Do tego beryl i będzie śmigać

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

----------

## Kajan

Ja także używam Beryla-0.1.2 i AIXGL i jestem zadowolony, polecam.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Insenic

 *villantreal wrote:*   

> Jak masz nvidie to zainstaluj najnowsze sterowniki - nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 i nie będziesz potrzebował ani XGL ani Aiglx
> 
> Do tego beryl i będzie śmigać
> 
> 

 

Te najnowsze sterowniki działają wolniej niż AIGLX...

----------

## arsen

aiglx + beryl, dla mnie duet obecnie nie do pobicia, compiz jest już o lata świetlne do tyłu za berylem, beryl bardzo dynamicznie się rozwija a compiz już nie. Jak wspomniano, instalacja tego duetu też banalnie prosta, i u mnie działa wszystko dużo sprawniej niż duet xgl + compiz.

@insenic: odpal sobie konfigurator sesji z panelu sterowania czy jak to tam się zwie, ostatnia zakładka i dodaj nową aplikacje (tu twój zastępczy wm) która będzie na starcie się odpała.

----------

## Yatmai

Tak na marginesie, mam GeForce 6600GT, a czasem przy większej ilości bajerków naraz potrafi lekko przyciąć (lekko  :Smile:  ), choć co mnie bardziej martwi, standardowe użycie procka jest w okolicy 20%, a na porządku dziennym są chwilowe skoki na 50-70%... też macie takie obciążenia ?

----------

## cpu

 *Insenic wrote:*   

>  *villantreal wrote:*   Jak masz nvidie to zainstaluj najnowsze sterowniki - nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 i nie będziesz potrzebował ani XGL ani Aiglx
> 
> Do tego beryl i będzie śmigać
> 
>  
> ...

 

A mozna jakies zrodlo ktore o tym mowi ?

----------

## arsen

maksymalne obciążenie jakie notuje przy najcięższych operacjach to 10% użycia CPU. Zwykłe managery podczas odrysowywania okna (szybkie poruszanie po pulpicie) obciąża kilka krotnie bardziej CPU, no ale wiadomo że tam wszystkie obciążenia idą na głowny cpu w beryl/compiz na CPU karty graficznej.

----------

## Insenic

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *Insenic wrote:*    *villantreal wrote:*   Jak masz nvidie to zainstaluj najnowsze sterowniki - nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629 i nie będziesz potrzebował ani XGL ani Aiglx
> 
> Do tego beryl i będzie śmigać
> 
>  
> ...

 

Przynajmniej u mnie na GeForce Go 7300, wolniej działają sterowniki niż AIGLX.

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> maksymalne obciążenie jakie notuje przy najcięższych operacjach to 10% użycia CPU. Zwykłe managery podczas odrysowywania okna (szybkie poruszanie po pulpicie) obciąża kilka krotnie bardziej CPU, no ale wiadomo że tam wszystkie obciążenia idą na głowny cpu w beryl/compiz na CPU karty graficznej.

 

Kurde włączyłem toto jeszcze raz, standardowo 30% CPU, a jak poleci sporo śmiecia po yakuake to zamula kompa.... Coś tu nie pasuje, Arsen, masz mocniejszego kompa ode mnie czy jak ?  :Very Happy: 

Poza tym, jak siedze na KDE i odpale Beryl-manager to na początku wszystkie okna dostają czerwoną belkę na górze, ale bez tych przycisków minimalizacji, X, etc (a jeśli są to i tak nie działają) poprawia się to dopiero gdy zminimalizuje jakoś te okna, po czym przywrócę, albo przy przeładowaniu wm. Czy brak aquamarine może być przyczyną ?  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Kompa mam słabego. Zwykły laptop dell latitude d505 z karta intela i810, cpu Celeron 1.5M. Nie od dziś wiadomo że intele na aiglx działają wzorowo  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

A bawił się ktoś AIGLX + ati open source drivers ? 

Ja zainstalowałem - ładnie to wyglądało, ale obciążenie procka stale 30%, i potrafiło nieźle zmulić komp (szczególnie, gdy jakiś flash był na stronie - ale to być może wina flasha 9.0beta )

I w dodatku gmplayer działał albo w oknie poprawnie, albo na pełnym ekranie  :Very Happy:  nie udało mi się znaleźć ustawienia, gdzie działałby dobrze w oknie i na pełnym ekranie  :Smile:  (BTW. to samo miałem z tvtime)

I kolejna rzecz : Xgl+compiz działało też na okienko mplayera, beryl+aiglx - nie, okienko jest sztywne. Czy tylko ja tak amm, czy to normalka jak na razie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

A ja powiem przewrotnie, że Xgl chodził mi stabilniej, niż beta stery nvidii + beryl. Co mnie niezmiernie wkurza, potrafi się wyłączyć cały X jak jest CPU mocniej obciążony. A, że obciąża GPU, to tego bym nie powiedział. Jak włączę efekt wobbly (okna z galarety), to mi żre procesor do 100%. A przy normalnej pracy jakieś 20%. No i ciągle jest problem na kartach o małej ilości RAM-u. Jak przekroczy się tę ilość na okna (jako tekstury) to kolejne okna są czarne (puste) w środku.

A te zupełnie najnowsze sterowniki przy próbie ładowania dają mi komunikat, że "No such device".

----------

## Raku

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A bawił się ktoś AIGLX + ati open source drivers ? 
> 
> Ja zainstalowałem - ładnie to wyglądało, ale obciążenie procka stale 30%, i potrafiło nieźle zmulić komp (szczególnie, gdy jakiś flash był na stronie - ale to być może wina flasha 9.0beta )

 

na laptopie: Ati X300 na otwartych sterownikach. AIGLX działa jak burza. Obciążenie procesora: jakieś 5 % (to chyba wina superkaramby i wszystkich śmieci, które mam uruchomione). Obciążenie przy przesuwaniu okien: jakieś 50% (tak na oko, bo nie patrzyłem w wykresy zbyt dokładnie). Prędkość działania zadowalająca. Po ostatnim upgradzie (mam Archa, więc mam niekoniecznie tą samą wersję co wy), cos się nawet porobiło, że jak scroluję myszką na pulpicie, to kostka tak szybko się obraca, że aż się kręci w głowie.

----------

## fstab

U mnie AIGLX nawet działał w miarę nieźle na sterach Xowych (r9100). Gorzej było z XGLem, gdyż w ogóle nie uzyskałem direct renderingu. 

W sumie fajna rzecz do zabawy, ale może się znudzić. Teraz mam nową instalkę Gentoo bez obsługi 3d, więc najnowszych wydań nie testowałem.

----------

## wodzik

glxinfo przy xgl zawsze pisze, ze direct rendering: No, ale wcale nie znaczy to ze go nie ma.

----------

## fstab

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> glxinfo przy xgl zawsze pisze, ze direct rendering: No, ale wcale nie znaczy to ze go nie ma.

 

ale ilośc klatek była koszmarna (ok. 140), więc XGLowi podziękowałem   :Smile: 

----------

## webmajsterek

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Tak na marginesie, mam GeForce 6600GT, a czasem przy większej ilości bajerków naraz potrafi lekko przyciąć (lekko  ), choć co mnie bardziej martwi, standardowe użycie procka jest w okolicy 20%, a na porządku dziennym są chwilowe skoki na 50-70%... też macie takie obciążenia ?

 

a uzywasz kde , gdnome czy xfce4 ??

ja pod kde ( pod ubuntu i gnome ) tez mialem uzycie procka po zainstalowaniu steorw do nvidi na poziomo 20 procent( przed zinstalwoaniem bylo 40 )  . 

jak zianstalowalem beryla   to obciaznei spadlo do 10   i nie skacze nawet gdy macham okienkami w rozne strony  ( a mam stara karte graficzna i niezbyt szybkiego procka )

----------

## Belliash

glxgears wypisuja mi na XGLu ~6000FPS

natomiast na aiglx/nvidiagl ~2000FPS...

Aczkolwiek bez roznicy gdzie uruchomie beryla zuzywa on CPU w zaleznosc ido tego ile okien ma mwlaczonych i od efektow od 20-80% Przy obvciazeniu powyzej 80% zaczyna lagowac kursor myszki  :Rolling Eyes: . Nie wiem czemu... Compiz-quinnstorm dzialal bez zarzutow... Max 10% obciazenie CPU i nawet przy kompilacji czegos z portage nie bylo najmniejszych problemow...

Wie ktos o co chodzi?

----------

## wodzik

chyba coś namieszałem za bardzo w xorgu, bo jakoś cienko mi chodzi aiglx.  jak ktoś używa i ma kartę nvidii to poprosił bym o wystawienie gdzieś xorga ;]

----------

## Insenic

Tumasz świeży xorg.conf . Jeszcze go na dobre nie edytowałem, ale ailgx działa normalnie.

----------

## Gabrys

A mnie cholera zaraz weźmie. Nie dopracowali sterów beta i jak przekroczysz RAM grafiki, to nowe okna są puste. A najnowsze stery 97** przestały nagle wspierać GF4 MX440. A jeszcze 96** wspierały. Chyba wrócę do Xgl-a z tego wszystkiego.

----------

## manwe_

Olej rendering nvidii i puść wszystko przez AIGLX, ja narazie tak siedzę. Wydajność gorsza, ale chyba nie jakoś za bardzo, bo z FSAA 4x4 pracuje mi się bez problemów [tylko cpu lubi sobie czasem poskakać do góry na wykresie].

----------

## Gabrys

Pytanie jak to zrobić, bo z tego co przeczytałem AIGLX NIE działa ze sterownikami nVidii (ale to samo co robi AIGLX robią też te nowe stery).

----------

## no4b

Postanowiłem się pobawić i postawiłem beryla. Chodzi to całkiem żwawo (athlon64 3000+ oraz GeForce 6600GT), bez XGL czy AIGLX.

Mam pytania: czy da się całkowicie wyłaczyć cienie? Bo mam ciemny motyw pulpitu i są mało widoczne, trochę nawet denerwujące. Druga sprwa: Da się używać dekoracji okien z KDE (czytałem w paru miejscach i dostałem sprzeczne dane)? Trzecia spawa: Czy da się zrobić, żeby menu były galaretowate? Tak jak na XGL. Czwarta sprawa: czy da się wyłączyć z tray'a beryl managera na stałe? Ustawiłem raz i nie chcę, żeby śmiecił mi tray'a.

----------

## manwe_

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Pytanie jak to zrobić, bo z tego co przeczytałem AIGLX NIE działa ze sterownikami nVidii (ale to samo co robi AIGLX robią też te nowe stery).

 

Robią, ale właśnie nie do końca poprawnie [ww. bug przepełnienia pamięci]. Żeby przejść na rendering AIGLX:

```
$ tail -n 2 `which beryl-start`

beryl --use-cow --strict-binding --indirect-rendering --force-aiglx > /tmp/.beryl.log 2>&1 &

disown %1
```

----------

## Gabrys

 *no4b wrote:*   

> czy da się całkowicie wyłaczyć cienie?

 tak, emerald-themer powinien umieć.

Druga sprwa: Da się używać dekoracji okien z KDE (czytałem w paru miejscach i dostałem sprzeczne dane)?

Nie mam pojęcia ale raczej nie (możesz spróbować znaleźć podobny temat do emeralda).

Trzecia spawa: Czy da się zrobić, żeby menu były galaretowate?

Tak

Tak jak na XGL.

Wszystko co działało na XGL-u jest do ustawienia. To tylko różnica w leżącym pod spodem systemie, funkcje są takie same. w beryl-settings sobie ustaw

Czwarta sprawa: czy da się wyłączyć z tray'a beryl managera na stałe? Ustawiłem raz i nie chcę, żeby śmiecił mi tray'a.

A kto Ci każe odpalać beryl-manager?

----------

## no4b

OK, zostało tylko znalezienie opcji, która włącza galaretowate menu.

[Edit] Czcionka dekoracji okna wygląda fatalnie, bardzo poszarpana jest, nie wiem co z tym zrobić, bo nigdy gtk2 nie miałem i nie bardzo wiem gdzie włączyć antyaliasing dla tych czcionek.[/Edit]

----------

## Gabrys

Beryl settings -> wobbly -> takie coś co się wybiera rodzaje okien (Desktop, Unknown itd).

----------

## no4b

Ok, na unknown bym chyba nie wpadł  :Wink: 

To zostały te czcionki, bo naprawdę wyglądają beznadziejnie.

----------

## Rumil

Mozna uzywac dekoracji okien z KDE i beryla - projekt aquamarine (nie wydali jeszcze zadnej oficjalnej wersji). Ebuild (z cvs'owy oczywisicie) jest chyba w overlayu xeffects.

----------

## Gabrys

Po długim okresie testów mam pełen obraz sytuacji:

Na karcie jak w podpisie (GF4 MX440 128bit).

1. NVIDIA (bez AIGLX, bez XGL). Wszystko fajnie do czasu aż mamy jakieś 3-4 zmaksymalizowane aplikacje (a to raczej normalne). Gdy brakuje pamięci na karcie graficznej, nowe okienka są puste.

2. AIGLX (za pomocą --force-aiglx). Cholernie wolno. Przy kilkunastu małych oknach kompletnie nie nadaje się do pracy.

3. XGL. Jedyny używalny w tym momencie. Wszystko chodzi płynnie. Pozostaje problem odtwarzania filmów i gier OpenGL. Do "normalnej" pracy idealny.

Po tej wypowiedzi, chyba wszystko jasne.

PS. testowane na Beryl+Emerald.

--- EDIT ---

Do filmów wystarczy w trayu beryl-manager i ustawienie wyjścia odtwarzacza na opengl. Jak chcemy obejrzeć film, to zmieniamy menadżera na nie-Beryl (np. xfwm, kwin, metacity) i odpalamy film. Chodzi płynnie, choć nie tak super jak przy xv, no ale coś za coś :/.

----------

## manwe_

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 2. AIGLX (za pomocą --force-aiglx). Cholernie wolno. Przy kilkunastu małych oknach kompletnie nie nadaje się do pracy.

 

A jaki procesor? Ja pracuje [czekając na poprawione sterowniki nvidii które rozwiążą problem] na AIGLX i nie narzekam zbytnio. GeForce 7300 [FSAA 4x4], Turion [zazwyczaj skręcony do 0.8GHz], 1 GB ram.

----------

## Paczesiowa

tylko ze masz karte nowsza o jakies 3 generacje i 10x szybsza

----------

## manwe_

Ale obciążaną właśnie wygładzaniem. A pytałem, żeby rozeznać się na czym aktualnie wszystko stoi. Tzn. polecałem zabawę z AIGLX kilku osobom, i przydałoby się wiedzieć co trzeba minimum mieć [przy --force-aiglx], bo pierwsze co to pytały mnie o wydajność.

----------

## no4b

W gruncie rzeczy problem z czcionkami na dekoracji okna rozwiązał się sam, ale wywaliłem to wszystko i zaczekam, aż będzie jakaś niezależna od gtk2 wersja (nie widzi mi się dla samej dekoracji okna ładować kilku dość sporych bibliotek, które w dodatku działają dość ślamazarnie) (nie traktować jako flame, nie przekonywać, nie mówić, żę nie mam racji, w przypadku takiego potraktowania najlepiej nie odpowiadać, bo zdania o gtk2 nie zmienię).

----------

## Gabrys

 *no4b wrote:*   

> W gruncie rzeczy problem z czcionkami na dekoracji okna rozwiązał się sam, ale wywaliłem to wszystko i zaczekam, aż będzie jakaś niezależna od gtk2 wersja (nie widzi mi się dla samej dekoracji okna ładować kilku dość sporych bibliotek, które w dodatku działają dość ślamazarnie) (nie traktować jako flame, nie przekonywać, nie mówić, żę nie mam racji, w przypadku takiego potraktowania najlepiej nie odpowiadać, bo zdania o gtk2 nie zmienię).

 

To jest flame. Gtk2 nie dziala slamazarnie. Sam uzywam Xfce4 z Berylem i dziala miodzio.

----------

## no4b

Mówiłem... nie będę tego ciągnął dalej, pozostańmy przy tym, że każdy ma swoje zdanie.

----------

## arsen

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Mówiłem... nie będę tego ciągnął dalej, pozostańmy przy tym, że każdy ma swoje zdanie.

 

Sam prowokujesz takimi komentarzami flamy, jak tak uważasz to oczywiście to szanujemy ale nie musisz tych bredni tu wypisywać   :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Spodziewałem się, że taka wypowiedz w normalnych warunkach spowodowałaby flame, dlatego prosiłem, żeby po prostu nie odpowiadać w określonych wypadkach, ale oczywiście znalazł się ktoś, kto tej prośby nie zrozumiał...

----------

## Belliash

A ja zadam pytanie z innej beczki...

Czy ktos uzywajacy beryla uzywa prelinka?  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Czy ktos uzywajacy beryla uzywa prelinka? 

  Np ja  :Smile:  I działa - a jak działa, to inna sprawa.

Bez beryla - X-y zajmują 3% procesora, w porywach do 15-30%. Z berylem cały czas zajmują 30%, i w dodatku Firefox ślamazarnie przewija strony ...

----------

## Belliash

hmm....

Mi Beryl zuzywa nawet do 80% CPU

Jak w firefoxie uruchomie stronke z apletem javy badz flashem to wtedy firefox muli przyzwoicie....

Jak cos ompiluje to mi kursor myszki rwie.

Dzieje sie tak zarowno na nVidiaGl/AIGLX/XGL...

Jedyna roznica pomiedzy AIGLX/nVidiaGl i XGL to taka ze w XGLu glxgears wywala mi max 7000FPS a w AIGLX i nVidiaGL max 3000FPS...

A tak w ogole to podczas takiego zuzycia CPU to nawet X'y potrafia sfaultowac...

Przyczyny szukam juz od dluzszego czasu.

Zaczyna mnie zastanawiac fakt czy to moze byc wina Prelinka?

prelink -ua:

I co moge powiedziec?

Beryl dalej konsumuje CPU, ale nie do 80% tylko do 40-50%

Pisalem na tym forum o firefoxie i problemie ze strona chat.wp.pl

Zawsze gdy wszedlem na cata firefox mulil...

Teraz niedosc ze wszedlem na te strone, to jeszcze na pare innych w tym americasarmy.com, ktora jest nasiaknieta cala flashem...

Nie ma mowy by firefox mulil.... przynajmniej do czasu az wlacze kompilacje... wtedy firefox muli, ...

Ale jak zamkne zakladki z java i flashem to przestaje  :Razz: 

A poprzednio nie...

Czyli jakby nie patrzec prelink ma swoj udzial w slowdown...

Mimo to jednak wydaje mi sie ze beryl powinien mniej zuzywac CPU bo 50% to chyba za duzo jak na program, ktory mial korzystac z GPU zamiast z CPU?

----------

## n0rbi666

```
prelink -au
```

daj znać o wynikach  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

hmm....

Po dluzszej kompilacji smiem twierdzic ze animacje beryla nie laguja ale kursor szczura juz tak   :Rolling Eyes: 

Az jestem cierkaw jakby to smigalo na XGLu teraz   :Laughing: 

----------

## kurak

moze mi ktos pomoc z berylem? zrobilem AIGLX no i niby dzialaladnie, sam beryl-manager tez sie uruchamia tylko mam problem z dekoracjami okien.. zrobilem wszystko zgodnie z opisem na gentoo-wiki.org ale cos u mnie lipa, przelaczam na beryla i dostaje jakby lock screena, nie mam dekoracji okien.. moj xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "Keyboard1"

#    Driver     "kbd"

#    Option "XkbRules" "xorg'

#    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "screen"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

  Gamma   1.00  1.00  1.00  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    Option      "Backingstore" "true"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Identifier  "Screen 1"

        Device      "nvidia"

        Monitor     "screen"

        DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

z konsoli dostaje takie cos: 

```
kurak ~ # beryl

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

** (process:6038): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:6038): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

** (process:6038): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:6038): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

Reloading all options.
```

----------

## Yaro

Nigdzie nie widzę, żebyś startował emeralda. Samo wystartowanie beryla nie wystarczy do uruchomienia dekoracji okien. Przynajmniej tak jest u mnie.

----------

## kurak

jakos udalo mi sie odpalic beryla z wm, teraz mam problem z mplayerem, dziala, ale jak przelaczam na fullscreen to dostaje czarny obraz, niezaleznie na jakich sterownikach to robie, czasem wyskoczy mi obraz ale zachowuje sie jak zdjecie.. trzeba cos robic z mplayerem przy AIGLX?

----------

## Yatmai

Częsty problem, podobnież chodzi o to, że kończy się ram na grafice  :Sad: 

----------

## kurak

jak to obejsc?

----------

## Yatmai

czekać na poprawione drivery nV https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523972-highlight-beryl.html

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529946.html

Tu mozesz znalezc odpowiedz  :Wink: 

----------

